# Epic Movies



## MechaTech84 (Dec 20, 2008)

What are some good movies (in English) that are really good for action? Stuff like The Matrix or Star Wars with really good fight scenes, but ones that don't sacrifice plot for more action (a lot of movies today seem to be only about the action.)

Really I just want some different opinions...

And just so there's something to go by, I'll list a couple of movies I liked a lot:
The Matrix Trilogy
The Star Wars Trilogies
Robocop
Most of the Batman movies (does anyone else feel like the makers of these movies ruin the chance for a lot of direct sequels by killing off everyone? That always bugged me....)

Also: I don't want anything with too much adult content. I don't mind too much violence, providing that it's not a horror film, and language should not be too bad, but that's about all I can stand... Please use good judgement.

Thanks! -Mecha


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, Transformers had almost no story line at all and was all about awesome graphics with super awesome transformers, but who cares? Transformers is awesome!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 20, 2008)

American History X is a pretty hardcore movie


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 20, 2008)

Dene said:


> Well, Transformers had almost no story line at all and was all about awesome graphics with super awesome transformers, but who cares? Transformers is awesome!



And Megan Fox, you can't forget about Megan Fox.


----------



## Hepheron (Dec 20, 2008)

i actually think that the first chronicals of narnia was pretty good.


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hepheron said:


> i actually think that the first chronicals of narnia was pretty good.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


anyway, almost any Jackie Chan movie 
Drunken Master
Police Story (all of them )
Rush hour movies
Shanghai Noon/Knights

and other movies, like the Bourne movies and of course The Fugitive!


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 20, 2008)

I like Ocean's 13. I haven't watched 11 or 12 yet. Weird I know, but I'll find somewhere on the intahwebs to watch it soon.


----------



## toast (Dec 20, 2008)

I am Legend.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 20, 2008)

The Ocean's movies (like charles said).
Burn After Reading (so random but so awesome)...
I can't think of anymore...oh! The Love Guru with Mike Meyers! So freakin funny!

Oh also, Battle Royal (Japanese movie) with English subtitles...so bloody but so cool 
Warning: Watch at your own risk.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 20, 2008)

toast said:


> I am Legend.


I actually thought that was kinda boring... and it was sad what happened to the dog


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 20, 2008)

epic movies pretty epic lol jkjk
i thought hancock was pretty good


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 20, 2008)

Did you really leave out LOTR?

Troy
Gladiator
Dune, Children of Dune (if you have the time )
X-men
Chronicles of Riddik
Boondock Saints (lots of language, though)
Iron Man
Spiderman Series
V for Vendetta

I suppose I could keep going... the list just goes on...


----------



## pjk (Dec 20, 2008)

Action....not sure.

Here are some movies I'd suggest though:
Shawshank Redemption
Clear and Present Danger
Saving Private Ryan
Blow
Fargo

So many more, but just a few for now.


----------



## bichettereds (Dec 20, 2008)

The Big Lebowski = best movie ever!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 20, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Oh also, Battle Royal (Japanese movie) with English subtitles...so bloody but so cool
> Warning: Watch at your own risk.



battle royal is an awesome movie

Boondock Saints is an absolute must.

I would also recommend: 
The Fifth Element
Pulp Fiction
Sin City
300
Equilibrium
Crank


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't Mess with the Zohan.

LOL, I'm not even old enough to watch it, but I did anyway. The unrated DVDrip.


----------



## Crickets (Dec 20, 2008)

Dene said:


> Well, Transformers had almost no story line at all and was all about awesome graphics with super awesome transformers, but who cares? Transformers is awesome!


It was a comic, how did it not have a plot?


pcharles93 said:


> And Megan Fox, you can't forget about Megan Fox.



Oh yes, she's the reason I bought the movie 


More on topic heres my fav action movies:

Fight Club------left me thinking about it for like 2 days lol
Band of Brothers------If you want plot w/ action this is it
The Patriot------has some great fight scenes in one of Mel Gibson's best films
Never Back Down------More Fighting than plot, But one of this years bests

Well that's bout all I can think of right now that I didn't see posted already.

EDIT: I just saw you post about your not wanting alot of lanuage. Band of Brothers has alot of cursing in it. Espically the part where you follow the medic. Course if you had just got shot, u'd prolly curse too.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 20, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> American History X is a pretty hardcore movie



Yeah, we saw that one in school and yeah it's hardcore.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 20, 2008)

The Terminator Trilogy (i know, Part 3 is not that good, but still ok)
Arnie 4 life 

The Predator, Alien and Alien vs. Predator films are known to be not bad (I don't know them yet)

Commando was basically ONLY about action.

The Rush Hour films are funny and have nice martial arts choreos
(just like most of Jackie Chan's movies)


----------



## Escher (Dec 20, 2008)

with jackie chans name being thrown about...

where on earth is bruce lee!?

some brilliant (...) story lines, and some of the most incredible fighting scenes on film... 

i suppose some of them dont really fit with the modern idea of action films, but they deserve a mention


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 20, 2008)

I love the movie jisatsu saakuru (roughly translated "suicide circle", but sold in america as "suicide club")
It's a japanese "social satire" but it's gruesome enough to be a slasher


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 20, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Transformers had almost no story line at all and was all about awesome graphics with super awesome transformers, but who cares? Transformers is awesome!
> ...



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, she was rather nice in Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen too, but aint got anything on Lindsay


----------



## Odin (Dec 20, 2008)

300

THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 20, 2008)

Equilibrium was good. Almost noone knows about it though, its weird. Its almost like matrix.


----------



## Odin (Dec 20, 2008)

all of Will Smith's movies are epic!


----------



## darthyody (Dec 20, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh also, Battle Royal (Japanese movie) with English subtitles...so bloody but so cool
> ...


This is the only post I found with EPIC movies. I've never seen equilibrium or crank but the other movies on this list are actually GOOD some even GREAT (pulp fiction, fifth element). A really really cool movie about time travel is PRIMER. Some other awesome movies are Donnie Darko, A Beautiful Mind, Being John Malkovich, Brick, and of course Fight Club.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 20, 2008)

The Departed

V for Vendetta

Italian Job

The Prestige

I, Robot

Bourne Series

James Bond Series

Matrix Series


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 21, 2008)

CJ7? XD just kidding...
I like all the bean movies...


----------



## Rama (Dec 21, 2008)

Best of the best
Bloodsport

I know more, but I saw those movies when I was like... 7 etc... so it will take a while to find all those titles again.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Dec 21, 2008)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 21, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh also, Battle Royal (Japanese movie) with English subtitles...so bloody but so cool
> ...



actually i liked the book better (battle royal).

btw, isnt it battle royale?

mr bean ftw anyway.


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 22, 2008)

Gremlins!!!


----------



## ManuK (Dec 23, 2008)

I too liked Battle Royale,The Bourne Series and the Boondock Saints was cool.Try 
1.The Good,The Bad and The Ugly(western)
2.Fight Club (you either hate it or love it)
3.Saving Private Ryan(thought the sound effects were sort of realistic)4.Gladiator
5.Die Hard Series (not amongst my fav)
6.Kill-Bill(all style)
7.Braveheart (Mel Gibson)
8.Terminator II (I'm sure you must have seen it already)
9.Heat (Al Pacino and Robert De Niro face-off!!)
10.Spiderman I,II 
11.Indiana Jones I,III(Awesome)
12.Lord of the Rings Series (More like Fantasy-Adventure-Action;surprisingly liked it better than the book)
13.Sin City (not as good as I expected)

Now,for some dumb (not much plotline ) movies which are rather entertaining:
300 (awesome movie,awesome CGI)
Ong-Bak (Action scenes done w/o any CGI or wires,Tony Jaa)
Go-Ong (Superb Stunt Choreography,Tony Jaa)
Born To Fight
District B-13 (Cool and Amazing Parkour Stunts)
Equilibrium (Thought the basic plot had lot of potential and could've been done better,but great action scenes)

@Neroflux,about the Battle Royale book,you meant the Manga right?


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 23, 2008)

You should see children of men, it has a good plot and it can have a scene with no action whatsoever then a burst of uber action out of nowhere.


----------



## Crickets (Dec 23, 2008)

ManuK said:


> Now,for some dumb (not much plotline ) movies which are rather entertaining:
> 300 (awesome movies,awesome CGI)



How did this not have a plot? It was one of the greatest blocks of a passage in history. 

Maybe somebody didn't pay attention in History class...


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

Razing Well 300 the movie was based on the comic 300 the comic, which was based on the actual Spartan/Persian war


----------



## ManuK (Dec 24, 2008)

Crickets said:


> How did this not have a plot? It was one of the greatest blocks of a passage in history.
> Maybe somebody didn't pay attention in History class...



As a matter of fact, we haven't learned anywhere in our history text about the Battle of Thermopylae;and I am aware of it being based on Frank Miller's comic(same for Sin City),though haven't read it. But,before seeing the movie, I had read the basic hi"story" about the battle.And if I remember correctly, there were way more than 500 greek armies other than the 300 spartans fighting along with them against persians.


You agree that this is just a rather exaggerated account of the battle,right?(Some rather imaginative animals or did I not pay attention in my biology classes too ;P). If I remember right, even the director had acknowledged that this movie was at its heart, "a fantasy".(though he said most of it were historically accurate). Come on, it is far from being an "intelligent" movie.


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 24, 2008)

The Shawshank Redemption, Donnie Darko, Snatch, Pulp Fiction, Green Street Hooligans.

On a more non-serious note, i enjoy a lot of animations such as: Ice age (2), Madagascar (2) etc.


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 24, 2008)

ManuK said:


> I too liked Battle Royale,The Bourne Series and the Boondock Saints was cool.Try
> 1.The Good,The Bad and The Ugly(western)
> 2.Fight Club (you either hate it or love it)
> 3.Saving Private Ryan(thought the sound effects were sort of realistic)4.Gladiator
> ...



no, no, the book. the manga is kinda strange.... shuya looks like a dimwit.


----------



## Kolraz (Dec 24, 2008)

Films with Tony Jaa in are good, like Ong Bak.

EDIT - Sorry they're not in english but they're still pretty awesome.


----------



## ManuK (Dec 24, 2008)

I had thought that MechaTech84 was fine with movies dubbed to English.
@Neroflux,
Thanks for the information.I was not aware that there was a book.I will try to get it,though the likelihood of it being available here seems rather small.

@Leviticus,
Snatch was awesome.Really Funny.(though I found "Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels" to be slightly better).anyway,how can Donnie Darko and The Shawshank Redemption fall under the action genre? (though they both are "must-watch" movies in their own rights.)


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 25, 2008)

ManuK said:


> @Leviticus,
> Snatch was awesome.Really Funny.(though I found "Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels" to be slightly better).anyway,how can Donnie Darko and The Shawshank Redemption fall under the action genre? (though they both are "must-watch" movies in their own rights.)



Haha i didn't relise it was genre specific, action that is. I thought it was just "epic movies" in general.


----------

